# Sentra VS Maxima



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

Which would win in a 1/4 mile race?



2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R 5spd

1995 Nissan Maxima SE Automatic


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

whichever Vin Diesel is driving.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> whichever Vin Diesel is driving.


 :loser: 

Thanks so much for your thoughtful response...


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

It would be very close. I think this race would come down to driver skill and how well the cars have been kept up and if there are any mods to either car. The Maxima should have a slight edge, but ther weight and being an auto wont help any... plus it is signifigantly older and may have lost a step or three. The Sentra runs a few tenths of a second slower on paper, but the manual/automatic edge, lower weight, and being newer could very well give it the win. Driver skill would probably determine this match if both cars are in good shape.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

slhaas said:


> It would be very close. I think this race would come down to driver skill and how well the cars have been kept up and if there are any mods to either car. The Maxima should have a slight edge, but ther weight and being an auto wont help any... plus it is signifigantly older and may have lost a step or three. The Sentra runs a few tenths of a second slower on paper, but the manual/automatic edge, lower weight, and being newer could very well give it the win. Driver skill would probably determine this match if both cars are in good shape.


The Maxima has:

K&N Short Ram Intake
Catalyc Converter
Ebay Muffler 
Tranny Cooler


Sentra SE-R has:

Greddy Catback exhaust
AEM Cold Air Intake
Not sure of anything else...

I also heard that the Maxima automatic has a 0-60 time of 7.4secs and the Sentra has a 0-60 time of 7.2. 
From this source: http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html

Any ideas? I thought the sentra was faster than the maxima stock, or am I wrong. I've seen a vid of a stock SE-R keeping up with a stock RSX Type-S.

http://rsx.clubrsx.com/videos/RSX_Type_S_vs_Nissan_Sentra_SER.mpeg

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Shifter (May 25, 2005)

I think I would go with the maxima, just because, they seem pretty even, but the maxima is just mash the gas, get your time. There is alot to be said for driver error. I think that missing 1 shift would tip the scales on that race.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Shifter said:


> I think I would go with the maxima, just because, they seem pretty even, but the maxima is just mash the gas, get your time. There is alot to be said for driver error. I think that missing 1 shift would tip the scales on that race.


Vin Deisel doesn't miss shifts.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Like I said... they are very close. The Maxima has the edge on paper, but the Sentra is newer, lighter and stick. If the drivers are equal and the cars are both kept up, the Sentra will probably BARELY win. It really does come down to driver skill and/or the condition of the cars. This really is a good race, though, as you have the lesser powered, lighter, newere and better equiped Sentra vs. the older, heavier, but faster & more powered Maxima. I'd enjoy watching this race.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Triple-X said:


> Which would win in a 1/4 mile race?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://thevboard.com


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Vin Deisel doesn't miss shifts.


hahahahaha....lol  

In my opinion the SE-R Might get you off the line, but the maxima will pull though since it should have more horse even though its auto.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the se-r should be able to take it IMHO.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

I hate to say it, but I'm gonna have to go with the maxima. Sure the times on paper may be the same, but as mentioned before, there is a lot to be said for drivers error. The time you find on websites and magazines is the fastest time a skilled expert driver could pull off with the car, not what your averge joe can do. The sentra may be faster, but the maxima has very little chance to error. My .02c


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

everyone keeps talking about driver error and of course that can happen, however a simi-decent driver on the se-r should be able to take the maxima without a problem.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

I have just found out that the Sentra has quite a few mods. Can you guys tell me and estimate of the HP Increase? It has:

DC Cat-Back Exhaust
DC Headers
AEM CAI

Does the maxima stand a chance now? I mean, the maxima only has some crap brand mods, only good thing is a K&N Air Filter, the actual intake is from ebay, along with the catalytic converter and muffler. 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Triple-X said:


> Does the maxima stand a chance now? I mean, the maxima only has some crap brand mods, only good thing is a K&N Air Filter, the actual intake is from ebay, along with the catalytic converter and muffler.
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


how is a catalytic converter a mod?!?!?


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> how is a catalytic converter a mod?!?!?


How is it not? Similiar to an exhaust, y pipe, and etc. It increases air flow, which increases some HP.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so a high flow cat convertor to replace the stock cat converter? Because adding a cat into your exhaust isn't going to give you any extra HP, just some extra clean exhaust.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> so a high flow cat convertor to replace the stock cat converter? Because adding a cat into your exhaust isn't going to give you any extra HP, just some extra clean exhaust.


Yes, the maxima has a high flow cat. 

So does the maxima stand a chance now? I also have a friend with a 1997 Ford Probe GT. He beat my maxima, and I was wondring if he would be able to beat the sentra. All he has modded is an intake. Everything else is stock.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the high flow cat might give it 1 extra HP, maybe. Nissan makes some pretty nice flowing cats.

My vote still goes for the se-r


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Triple-X said:


> Yes, the maxima has a high flow cat.
> 
> So does the maxima stand a chance now? I also have a friend with a 1997 Ford Probe GT. He beat my maxima, and I was wondring if he would be able to beat the sentra. All he has modded is an intake. Everything else is stock.



your comparing apples and lemons (pun intended)..


just race damn things and see what happens... hypothetical races are just that... hypothetical....


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

Jarek said:


> your comparing apples and lemons (pun intended)..
> 
> 
> just race damn things and see what happens... hypothetical races are just that... hypothetical....


I wish I could, but the sentra is being fixed right now, I'm waiting for it to be complete. I just wanted some thoughts on how well/poor it would do in a race against my maxima before I actually get to drive it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Triple-X said:


> I wish I could, but the sentra is being fixed right now


If you put it like that then the maxima is going to win.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

i'd say the maxima would win by a long shot at the current time. get the sentra fixed and i would say the sentra has it. anyone know the power to weight ratio on each car? that may tell the winner, or give a strong hint.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> If you put it like that then the maxima is going to win.


Why is that? The sentra needs some parts right now. It needs a windshield, headrest, and shiftknob. So you're telling me those are factors in which what car will win? If so, lmfao. 

Well yeah the maxima is going to win because it'll be racing by itself! Man, these forums aren't as good as I thought they'd be.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Drivers being equal. The SE-R will win. I'd put money on it.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

Check this out, a 2001 maxima auto vs a sentra se-r spec v. My sentra that is better than a stock spec-v, being it has headers, full cat-back exhaust, and CAI. So these vids I think prove that the sentra will win over the maxima. 

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=5B195A79-E66A-4B8C-A92A-9CF534CCB91B&term=se-r&p=2

http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?fileid=814452EF-7DA8-4A07-A0D5-61BD41703F64&term=se-r&p=2


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Triple-X said:


> Why is that? The sentra needs some parts right now. It needs a windshield, headrest, and shiftknob. So you're telling me those are factors in which what car will win? If so, lmfao.
> 
> Well yeah the maxima is going to win because it'll be racing by itself! Man, these forums aren't as good as I thought they'd be.


I was under the impression it wasn't running. And if you want to be like that, *street racing posts are not allowed,* and no drag strip will let you run without a windshield.

SO yes, right now, the maxima has it. WHen the se-r is ready to go, the SE-R will take it.

And what is wrong with the forums? Your posting a hypothical race. a geo metro could beat a dodge viper if the viper breaks down and doesn't finish. Its whatever though, don't get upset.

The SE-R would will with the mods when it is ready.


You're gonna get your thread locked and closed because of those videos.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

Just wait and race on a track and see! There is no way for people hundreds and thousands of miles away to be able to know if your car will be some other car in a race. You would know better than any of us which car will win, so there's no point of even asking us. There are too many variables. Forum people aren't psychic, sorry. 
Wait, go to a track, race them, and THEN come post onto the forum TELLING us what happened. That way, whenever somebody else wants to race their 95 maxima with a 02 spec v, they can read your post and get an idea. Thats how these forums work.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

200sxman said:


> Just wait and race on a track and see! There is no way for people hundreds and thousands of miles away to be able to know if your car will be some other car in a race. You would know better than any of us which car will win, so there's no point of even asking us. There are too many variables. Forum people aren't psychic, sorry.
> Wait, go to a track, race them, and THEN come post onto the forum TELLING us what happened. That way, whenever somebody else wants to race their 95 maxima with a 02 spec v, they can read your post and get an idea. Thats how these forums work.


How would I know this? All I know is what the maxima is capable of. I've NEVER driven a sentra se-r before in my life. So i'm seeing what others' opinions are about the car. Maybe they;ve raced one before, or maybe they know, that's another reason there's forums. 

P.S. The sentra is just an SE-R, not a Spec V.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Triple-X said:


> How would I know this? All I know is what the maxima is capable of. I've NEVER driven a sentra se-r before in my life. So i'm seeing what others' opinions are about the car. Maybe they;ve raced one before, or maybe they know, that's another reason there's forums.
> 
> P.S. The sentra is just an SE-R, not a Spec V.



Wait let me get this straight.....you're asking about a hypothetical race, that hasn't taken place, in a car that's all banged up, that you've never driven, that's now got performance parts being put into it......does that about cover it? If I met you in real life and you told me this, I'd hit you with a brick and piss in the cut.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

vector03 said:


> Wait let me get this straight.....you're asking about a hypothetical race, that hasn't taken place, in a car that's all banged up, that you've never driven, that's now got performance parts being put into it......does that about cover it? If I met you in real life and you told me this, I'd hit you with a brick and piss in the cut.


The car isn't "banged up", and who cares about when the performance parts were added?? You're a fucking idiot talking about pissing in wounds, so if I met you in real life I'd kick you in the fucking head. All I was asking was if a sentra se-r could beat a maxima in a 1/4 mile race. Told what mods are on what car and etc. All I wanted was which car do you think would win, because I haven't driven the sentra yet. WTF are you talking about pissing in people's wounds? You're fucking retarded. :loser: 

P.S. For any normal people in here, does the 2002 Sentra SE-R have a top speed limiter? Thanks.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

it doesnt, atleast my 5-speed doesnt


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

lumbad said:


> it doesnt, atleast my 5-speed doesnt


How fast have you gone?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Triple-X said:


> P.S. For any normal people in here, does the 2002 Sentra SE-R have a top speed limiter? Thanks.


the car is just drag limited...


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

don't forget that the maxima auto has a "power" switch for the auto tranny. this makes the auto tranny shift more aggresively that normal auto tranny. i've seena video of a maxima going against a corvette, the corvette won by just a hair, but put that in comparison to a mildly built SE-R, i don't think the SE-R will stand a chance. the SE-R in the vid must be pretty built. a 2001 max is around 250hp IIRC.


----------



## Triple-X (Nov 17, 2005)

Sniper06 said:


> don't forget that the maxima auto has a "power" switch for the auto tranny. this makes the auto tranny shift more aggresively that normal auto tranny. i've seena video of a maxima going against a corvette, the corvette won by just a hair, but put that in comparison to a mildly built SE-R, i don't think the SE-R will stand a chance. the SE-R in the vid must be pretty built. a 2001 max is around 250hp IIRC.


 :loser: 


I think you're dreaming. The 2001 Maxima has 222 HP. And there's no "power" switch, unless you mean overdrive, but all that does is give you 3 gears instead of 4. If the corvette won by just a hair, then the maxima was definitely NOT stock. It most likely had either a turbo or supercharger, maybe even with nos. The Corvette has a 0-60 time of about 4-5 seconds. The maxima runs about 6-7 seconds. So I'm sorry, but there's no "power switch" that makes your car go almost twice as fast.

My Maxima is almost stock, and the SE-R has some pretty decent mods. If the 2001 maxima had a power switch, like you say, then the se-r would be smoked. So you're basically saying a maxima is almost as fast as a corvette? 
So now the it should be renamed to Corvette vs Sentra. Is that right?

:loser:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

1995 Maxima Automatic SE Curb Weight is 3072 with a power output of 190hp
*Source: *http://www.maxima.org/shoptalk/sub_readingroom/specs_1995/index.shtml
2002 Sentra SE-R 5sp Curb Weight is 2730 with a power output of 165hp
*Source: *http://research.cars.com/go/crp/fea...m=&acode=USB20NIC061D0&logtype=7&aff=national

Based on these number the Maxima has a slightly better power to weight ratio
Maxima = 0.062
SE-R = 0.060

Take into account the Maxima will have slightly more parasitic loss due to it being an automatic....we'll say for the sake of argument, their power to weights are even at 0.060.

Take into account you have an intake and exhaust you're doing slightly better. Having said all this....IT'S A DRIVERS RACE!!!!!


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

> So I'm sorry, but there's no "power switch" that makes your car go almost twice as fast.



i believe i never said it would go TWICE as fast. and there is a power switch for the auto tranny. or maybe it was an option on all auto maximas that i've test driven when i was shopping for one. if you look at the bottom of the dash panel there is a switch labelled "P" and "C". the comfort(C) switch lets the tranny shift modest and the power(P) switch makes the tranny shift aggresively. maybe a lot of maxima owners are ignorant about the switch.


here is an clip from a review for a 1992 maxima. i believe the tranny has been in all of the newer maximas 

"One wouldn't think the maxima is as quick as it is. Thats your first mistake. The 3.0 V6 in mine (SE editions get 190 HP -- WOW) is more than enough to get you out of a tight spot, or to show your friend's ride a thing or two. It really performs like a strong V8. The Maxima is the fastest ride for the buck, no exception. *There is also an option on the dash by the shift which can change the Transmission's setting from "Power" to "Comfort" or "Auto" (the car decides based on pedal force). This has an immense effect either way, with the comfort giving you the better gas milage, and the power giving you an enormous acceleration advantage*. If youre curious how this works, email me. It steers with a bull's-eye power steering system, not being too strong but yet enough to go one handed. This car is a REAL pleasure to drive, with everything responding right as it should. "


here's the link:
http://www.epinions.com/content_76356750980





correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Sniper06 said:


> i believe i never said it would go TWICE as fast. and there is a power switch for the auto tranny. or maybe it was an option on all auto maximas that i've test driven when i was shopping for one. if you look at the bottom of the dash panel there is a switch labelled "P" and "C". the comfort(C) switch lets the tranny shift modest and the power(P) switch makes the tranny shift aggresively. maybe a lot of maxima owners are ignorant about the switch.
> 
> 
> here is an clip from a review for a 1992 maxima. i believe the tranny has been in all of the newer maximas
> ...


The switch you are talking about was in the 89-94 Maxima. The 4th gen maxima did not use that tranny and does not have that button.


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

Redmax said:


> The switch you are talking about was in the 89-94 Maxima. The 4th gen maxima did not use that tranny and does not have that button.




i believe there was a last version of the 3rd generation maxima that were released in 1995 before they released the 4th generation.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Sniper06 said:


> i believe there was a last version of the 3rd generation maxima that were released in 1995 before they released the 4th generation.



The dealerships sold off the last 3 gens in 95. no new 3rd gens were released.


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

^^^


I see. I stand corrected then.


----------

